# 1971 Lemans Project, window rust



## 71LemansT37 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just took ownership of a 1971 Lemans T-37. I dont have the car home yet, but from the pics, it looks to have factory A/C and has an original 350. Its been sitting for a while so im sure its got some hidden rot but for the price, I had to buy it side unseen. I am not familiar with A bodies or GM's at all, but you have to start sometime. It does look like the worst rust is around the front and rear windows. Is this common? Looks like metal fab time unless there is a better fix for this. Thanks!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the T37 !! Rust around the windows is common and there are some patch panels available for that. Look at 71 Chevelle body parts. Many more seem to be listed there than on Pontiac sites and pieces like that are the same. Other common rust areas are the lower front fender behind the wheel and lower quarter panels behind the wheel. Patch panels are available for those areas too. Post up some pics when it arrives.....:seeya:


----------

